# Picking Up Sydney Outback 28frls On Saturday - Need Advice



## jingles (Jul 25, 2006)

Hi:

We purchased the Sydney Outback 28FLRS from Holman Motors in Ohio. We live in North Carolina and plan picking up the fifth wheel this Saturday. Obviously we'll be going through the walk-through with the checklist that was posted on one of the forums. However, I'd appreciate if you could let me know if my husband and I are missing anything in terms of pre-delivery arrangements/delivery/post-delivery plans:

This is what we know:

1. Arrange financing - Done
2. Arrange insurance - Done
3. Determine title transfer, taxes for North Carolina 
4. Go through walk-through; use checklist; use video camera to tape walk through
5. Rotate tires, ensure fifth wheel hitch. and receiver is working etc. 
5. Do not sign anything until we are happy with final walk through 
6. Test everything in the fifth wheel; ask questions;

Our questions are:

1. Should we plan on camping on Saturday to make sure everything is up and running? 
2. Since we live in NC, we'll be dealing with a local dealership here in Charlotte, NC. What is your experience deadling with a dealership where you did not buy your fifth wheel or trailer for warranty work? 
3. Have you noticed potential problems with the Outback that needs to be rectified before we take it off the lot on Saturday? 
4. What are we missing from our Saturday pick-up? (i.e. testing, walk through, finance)
5. We know that the Blue Ox Sport Carrier II (for motorcyle) can be installed to the back of the fifth wheel. Has anyone used this before and what is your experience with it? We learned from a local dealer that it would have to be custom installed (with additional weight supports) to ensure the warranty on the fifth wheel stays "intact."

Thank you in advance for your assistance. I will post our experience dealing with Holman Motors once we've completed the deal this weekend.

Charlotte


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

jingles said:


> Hi:
> 
> We purchased the Sydney Outback 28FLRS from Holman Motors in Ohio. We live in North Carolina and plan picking up the fifth wheel this Saturday. Obviously we'll be going through the walk-through with the checklist that was posted on one of the forums. However, I'd appreciate if you could let me know if my husband and I are missing anything in terms of pre-delivery arrangements/delivery/post-delivery plans:
> 
> ...


We have prefered to "camp" near home. Some times in the driveway to test everything and see if there appears to be anything amiss. The good PDI we did ensured an event free night out, and it was fun. Take your time, test during the week and take a weekend away. You'll be good to go.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

if you have a video recording use it during the walk through
That way you can refer to the video down the road

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Hi Jingles! action

Congrats on your new Outback!









We bought our Outback at our local dealer so hopefully we won't have that problem...Maybe you could go over to your dealer and introduce yourselves? Bake them a cake?? Starbucks Coffee always works too!









Good luck with everything and let us know how things turn out








Dawn


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers. The 28Frl-s is a great floorplan.
Just my two cents, but I think if I were going that far to pick up the RV, I'd plan on an overnight pretty close to the dealer, just to check it out a bit. Of course this means taking along the essentials to stay overnight .
For the trip back, you'll want to ensure you have some of the emergency gear, in case of a flat on the RV.

I'll attach a couple of lists for you, one is a setup/breakdown checklist I use for my 5th wheel and the other an accessories list. You'll want to make sure you have the stuff to chasnge a tire, which means a jack or boards to pull the tandem tire onto to raise the RV, a lug wrenh that fits the lugs AND a wrench that fits the spare tire nut (different size than the lug nut). You'll also want the torque wrench to check the lug torque, because yuo want to do that several times during the first 200 miles.

What are you towing with? If a short bed pickup, make sure you've purchased a slider hitch.

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord
small ceramic space heater
small fan

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydralic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts AND the spare tire nut (it's a different size)
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
chaulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and chaulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquets as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Asprin or tylonol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counterspace outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegy for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder
fire ant stuff and a can of ant and roach spray
assorted wood blocks for leveling or jacking up the trailer
wheel chocks

CAMP BREAKDOWN
At Campsite
1	Lower TV Antenna
2	Close windows blinds
3	Close window blinds
4	Lock shower door
5	Turn off Hot Water heater
6	Turn off air conditioner/furnace
7	Sweep top of slide-out
8	Retract slide-out
9	Fold away steps & Door Handle
10	Store outside cooktop & disconnect propane line
11	Take down flags
12	Store Awning
13	Disconnect water line
14	Retract rear stabilizer jacks
15	Hook up to hitch
Drop tailgate
Raise tongue to 1/2" - 1" above hitch plate
Retract latch handle to full open position
Ensure slider is in locked position
Back kingpin into latch
Ensure latch is completely closed
Insert latch safety pin 
Plug in trailer harness
Secure breakaway cable
Retract front stabilizer legs
Repin front stabilizers in highest position
Close tailgate
Remove wheel chocks
16	Unplug power cable
17	Perform circle survey
18	Retrieve wheel level boards
19	Check turn signal, brake light and electric brake operation
At Dump site
20	Dump holding tanks
21	Check lug-nut torque
22	Lock entry door
23	Fold away steps
24	Lock storage compartments
25	Turn off Overdrive
At Storage site
26	Turn off propane tanks 
27	Turn off refrigerator & dehumidifier
28	Lock entry door
29	Fold away steps
Notes: Things to restock, repair, or clean.

CAMP SETUP
At Campsite
1	Secure Dogs
2	Drop tailgate
3	Level RV side-to-side
4	Chock Wheels
5	Connect 30 Amp power
6	Connect Water Line
7	Fold Down Steps & Door Handle
8	Turn On Air Conditioner
9	Extend Slide-out
10	Check if Hot Water tank is filled by turning on tap
11	Turn On Hot Water Heater
12	Turn On Refrigerator Dehumidifier 
13	Open window blinds
14	Put Dogs on cables 
15	Put out Dogs Water
16	Extend front stabilizer legs & pin
17	Disconnect Breakaway Cable
18	Unplug trailer harness
19	Remove Latch safety pin 
20	Retract latch handle to full open position
21	Raise tongue until plate clears hitch
22	Pull truck out from under RV
23	Level RV front-to-back
24	Extend rear stabilizer jacks
25	Extend awning, attach lights and de-flappers 
26	Put down Carpet
27	Put out flags
28	Put out table and chairs

Regards, Glenn

P.S. By rotate tires, I assume you mean on your tow vehicle?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

jingles,

Welcome to the group and congrats on your new Outback.

I thnk Glenn said it pretty well and covered most everything.

I would recommend, too, that you plan on camping close to the dealer just in case.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As you said, do a thoro PDI and make sure there is time for them to fix anything. If they are open on Sunday (including the service dept), by all means stay one night locally and recheck all working items. If they are not, you would need to stay 2 nights til Mon to fix anything you find after the PDI.

I hope Glenn does not want you to take all that with you for the one overnight







Nice list









Little things later you can fix probably, make sure big ticket items work. heater both on electric and propane. fridge both on electric and propane, also make sure the fridge does the changeover automatically when you disconnect 110v., AC will cycle on and off with thermostat setting, air to all AC vents. Oven light, etc

Relax and enjoy

John


----------



## MC56 (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't know about the dealer you bought your TT from, but the one I deal with will fix any problem for the first year. There will be things that pop up just make a list and carry it back to the dealer.

Have a great time
Stan


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Glenn....curious about the meat tenderizer and stings...can you explain?


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

outtatown said:


> Glenn....curious about the meat tenderizer and stings...can you explain?


For insect stings and especially jellyfish stings, a little paste made from meat tenderizer does a great job of taking the pain and swelling away.


----------



## jingles (Jul 25, 2006)

Good morning:

Thank you all for your replies/responses. I guess we are CERTAINLY going to Ohio this weekend..









We talked to Tom Johnson Camping Center in Concord, NC this morning and told them that we'd buy the Outback from them if they could match the price we got in Ohio (plus travel costs - so right around $ 20, 500) but they wouldn't budge. Their lowest price was $ 28, 000 including installation of the Blue Ox Sports Carrier II.

In any case, long story, short - we'll be buying it from Holman Motors in Batavia, OH unless we find something significantly wrong with it (*knock on wood)

Charlotte


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

I saw a dealer do something really cool in Virginia a few weeks ago (near our Luray rally) They had someone coming a long distance to pick up a new 5th wheel. They let the new owners spend the night in the rig, hooked up in their lot. Them the new customer did the PDI the next morning!! (I bet they had more than a few questions and "fix this" things the next morning)

Not sure if your place in Ohio would offer the same service, but it costs nothing to ask them!!

Nice choice in rigs, by the way!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

dougdogs said:


> I saw a dealer do something really cool in Virginia a few weeks ago (near our Luray rally) They had someone coming a long distance to pick up a new 5th wheel. They let the new owners spend the night in the rig, hooked up in their lot. Them the new customer did the PDI the next morning!! (I bet they had more than a few questions and "fix this" things the next morning)
> 
> Not sure if your place in Ohio would offer the same service, but it costs nothing to ask them!!
> 
> Nice choice in rigs, by the way!!


I believe Coachlight RV actually has a private campground just for that purpose. Now THAT is customer service!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> I saw a dealer do something really cool in Virginia a few weeks ago (near our Luray rally) They had someone coming a long distance to pick up a new 5th wheel. They let the new owners spend the night in the rig, hooked up in their lot. Them the new customer did the PDI the next morning!! (I bet they had more than a few questions and "fix this" things the next morning)
> 
> Not sure if your place in Ohio would offer the same service, but it costs nothing to ask them!!
> 
> Nice choice in rigs, by the way!!


I believe Coachlight RV actually has a private campground just for that purpose. Now THAT is customer service!

Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
The place I bought mine (Walnut Ridge in New Castle, IN) also has a campground, and includes two nights stay with a purchase. Holman wasn't carrying the Outbacks at the time.

If you decide that you want to stay somewhere near Holman when you pick it up, there is a nice State Park (East Fork) about 9 miles east of the dealership. It's the closest one that I'm aware of.

BTW, gotta agree with dougdogs ... nice choice of rigs!









Happy camping,
Roger.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Just take your sweet time during the PDI. Don't let them rush you through anything. Ask 2...3...4 times if needed.

Congrats on the new Outback!!


----------



## jingles (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks again - I'm working out final details with Holman and will consider the the state park you mentioned. The funny thing is, when we first started looking at campers, we fell in love with the Outback Kangaroo (Travel trailer) but then started looking at fifth wheels when we upgraded trucks (Chevy 2004; 2500 Diesel). We liked the Kangaroo because of its 2-beds and stuff but fifth wheels were nifty too. Loved the Raptor (Outback) but the length might pose an issue for us in some campsites and tunnels.

We looked at hundreds and then decided to check out truck campers! Now that we're back a full circle, we started with an Outback and ended with one....









Charlotte

P.S. I must say, my husband and I have seen hundreds of interiors but the Outbacks have really nice fit and finish for campers in their price range.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jingles said:


> P.S. I must say, my husband and I have seen hundreds of interiors but the Outbacks have really nice fit and finish for campers in their price range.


You won't see us disagreeing with that...


----------

